# Will Lance 'go postal'?



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Now that it is ALMOST official, UCI notifying Lance's attorneys that the titles have been officially stripped, will Lance reach critical mass and go scorched earth?
Tell all he knows to anyone who will listen.

That behavior would seem to be in line with his personality traits. 

Then again he's an intelligent megalomaniac and would most likely want to put it in print for the profits.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think after his legal problems are resolved he will chuck everyone he can under the bus to try to make himself look better. There are already rumors of him hooking up with an author. Some of his usual defenders in the media who have close contacts with him have been pushing the idea that even if he did dope, he worked hard.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So since he will be the last d'bag in a long line of d'bags crying foul, I wonder how that will 'play for him'.

Responses to his confessing of sins, and re-birth will no doubt follow some of the traditional lines of critique by the following groups;

1) we never stopped lovin ya baby, come back to us
2) still hated by the competitive cyclists
3) didn't care before, don't care now.......just make him go away

what groups have I missed?


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

metoou2 said:


> So since he will be the last d'bag in a long line of d'bags crying foul, I wonder how that will 'play for him'.
> 
> Responses to his confessing of sins, and re-birth will no doubt follow some of the traditional lines of critique by the following groups;
> 
> ...


Snort ! Still cleaning coffee off my keyboard :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I guess he won't fight it. I would have thought he would have had the best of the best lawyers and they would have worked something out.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

It is difficult to watch the systematic dismantling of a champion and of an empire.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

King Arthur said:


> It is difficult to watch the systematic dismantling of a champion and of an empire.


Difficult? Most of this forum is celebrating.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> So since he will be the last d'bag in a long line of d'bags crying foul, I wonder how that will 'play for him'.
> 
> Responses to his confessing of sins, and re-birth will no doubt follow some of the traditional lines of critique by the following groups;
> 
> ...


Nothing against the guy personally, he's just another doper who lied about it. What's that up to 1500 Pros? Don't have a crush on him either.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

My goodness, the potential for irony is ripe.
If he names names the accused can easily claim the 'Landis' effect. 

"hey everybody I'm as pure as the driven snow". "who ya gonna believe, me or some defamed doper who professed his innocence until he couldn't sell it anymore"?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> "hey everybody I'm as pure as the driven snow". "who ya gonna believe, me or some defamed doper who professed his innocence until he couldn't sell it anymore"?


Hi, my name is David Millar. I wasn't actually going to use that EPO vial you guys found.......


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I think he's unlikely to ever confess. He seems to have that type of personality where he just ignores facts he doesn't like - and expects others will, too. 

Plus, some of the things he allegedly did are illegal. That whole money laundering, distributing dope, doping in Spain after they made it illegal. It would be unwise for him to confess.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*You must be kidding, or trolling*



King Arthur said:


> It is difficult to watch the systematic dismantling of a champion and of an empire.


I don't think many here are still drinking the koolaid.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

i know all of the bad things he has done, and probably will never own up too. but, have we been able to step out of the flames and look back at what the man did for the cycling community? i think he helped cycling as a whole. this is from actually being able to see it on tv more than just maybe the tour de france to the tour of california..etc.. no body really cared about cycling, he inspired lots of people,to get off your butt and ride..ok.. yes, i now think he is a turd, but eventually this whole doping thing is gonna get bigger and more names will be dropping.. don


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bentvalve said:


> i know all of the bad things he has done, and probably will never own up too.


Thank you for contributing that glimmer of hope...............
This is however the 'Doping Forum' and NOT the 'Cycling Inspirational Forum'.


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

doesn't lance go into court 
and remind them of how much of a champion he is.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

He should give us all a break and stay on his couch. He's damaged goods that will, and should, stay damaged.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

sir duke said:


> He should give us all a break and stay on his couch.


If we could only be so lucky. He will mount at least (1) come back attempt to fame and stardom. 

Probably needs a new baby momma by now anyway. I think the current one is about to expire.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

I know nothing about his domestic arrangements and care even less, just hope he stays on the couch gazing up at his meaningless bits of Lycra.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

bentvalve said:


> i know all of the bad things he has done, and probably will never own up too. but, have we been able to step out of the flames and look back at what the man did for the cycling community? i think he helped cycling as a whole. this is from actually being able to see it on tv more than just maybe the tour de france to the tour of california..etc.. no body really cared about cycling, he inspired lots of people,to get off your butt and ride..ok.. yes, i now think he is a turd, but eventually this whole doping thing is gonna get bigger and more names will be dropping.. don



OMG there actually are people like you out there!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Hi, my name is David Millar. I wasn't actually going to use that EPO vial you guys found.......


It was an empty vial....he aleady had used it


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

He has been shopping around a book but so far there are no takers as he is unwilling to come clean


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you possibly know the story line he is wanting follow? Possibly 'The World's Greatest Martyr'?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Right now on my Kobo eReader I am reading two books. The first is The Secret Race, the other is Snakes in Suits: When psychopaths go to work. I can't tell you how well these two books go together.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

factory feel said:


> OMG there actually are people like you out there!


There was something that bentvalve said though- "actually being able to see it on tv". Do you think Outdoor Life, UVerse, NBC Universal, etc... would have picked up the TdF if Lance hadn't started winning. 

That could be the one good thing, he got the corporations over the hump to giving prime-time TV coverage to the Tour. Others might disagree, but I think we will all agree it is nice to not have to watch the 1am taping on ESPN that is 30minutes long. Oh the 80's.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Who frickin cares! I don't care if Mr. Strong rescued a frickin puppy from a fire, gave it mouth to muzzle and bought it a doggie condo. DO NOT CARE!

Read the Thread title. Go find a Thread that lists the good things that that idiot did. You might be hunting for a while.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Kestreljr said:


> There was something that bentvalve said though- "actually being able to see it on tv". Do you think Outdoor Life, UVerse, NBC Universal, etc... would have picked up the TdF if Lance hadn't started winning.
> 
> That could be the one good thing, he got the corporations over the hump to giving prime-time TV coverage to the Tour. Others might disagree, but I think we will all agree it is nice to not have to watch the 1am taping on ESPN that is 30minutes long. Oh the 80's.


About the only time I heard about cycling as a youngster was when LeMond won. When he stopped winning, I stopped hearing about him. Lance certainly brought a bit of a buzz. 

Then again, my cable company pulled the stations that show cycling. Awesome.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Kestreljr said:


> There was something that bentvalve said though- "actually being able to see it on tv". Do you think Outdoor Life, UVerse, NBC Universal, etc... would have picked up the TdF if Lance hadn't started winning.
> 
> That could be the one good thing, he got the corporations over the hump to giving prime-time TV coverage to the Tour. Others might disagree, but I think we will all agree it is nice to not have to watch the 1am taping on ESPN that is 30minutes long. Oh the 80's.


Nope. 

OLN signed their deal to broadcast the Tour prior to Lance winning his 1st one. Live daily coverage and a Sunday national show was mandated by the ASO


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spade2you said:


> About the only time I heard about cycling as a youngster was when LeMond won. When he stopped winning, I stopped hearing about him. Lance certainly brought a bit of a buzz.
> 
> Then again, my cable company pulled the stations that show cycling. Awesome.


Same here. Started riding again, in part, due to LA's TdF performances. I still have the NBC sports channel, but Universal sports, even though it's part owned by Comcast, isn't in the lineup anymore, so no Giro & Vuelta, etc for me


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> Now that it is ALMOST official, UCI notifying Lance's attorneys that the titles have been officially stripped, will Lance reach critical mass and go scorched earth?
> Tell all he knows to anyone who will listen.
> 
> That behavior would seem to be in line with his personality traits.
> ...


I think Pharmstrong will crack/lose it/go postal/bonk when he is left alone.


When he is finally ignored by the media, fans, etc. that is when Pharmstrong will do something/say something to put himself back in the lime light. His personality disorder demands attention. When the attention goes away he'll bring it back.


Best thing to do with an attention w.h.o.r.e is to ignore them.

You want to torture Pharmstrong? Ignore him.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

very well said..............and most likely very accurate.

What happened to your avatar?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> I think Pharmstrong will crack/lose it/go postal/bonk when he is left alone.
> 
> 
> When he is finally ignored by the media, fans, etc. that is when Pharmstrong will do something/say something to put himself back in the lime light. His personality disorder demands attention. When the attention goes away he'll bring it back.


So long as he has money, he will have friends. Unless he goes bankrupt, I don't see this guy imploding.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Who else here has a psychology degree?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Seriously, if I had to guess...

I would say that within the next 14 months, Lance will be on a reality show that also features that guy Vern Troyer.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

King Arthur said:


> It is difficult to watch the systematic dismantling of a champion and of an empire.


The only thing difficult about it is not spilling my beer while celebrating.

He's a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Seriously, if I had to guess...
> 
> I would say that within the next 14 months, Lance will be on a reality show that also features that guy Vern Troyer.


And some porn stars......of course

6 years ago I wrote on here that lance was heading for a Britney Spears style melt down. People went crazy on me.

Things change fast


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

If I was LA's P.R. guy:
1. lay low for 9-12 mos. 
2. Contact Greg LeMond, the gold standard of U.S. cycling, and do whatever to reach an amicable settlement.
3. Hold an emotional press conference with LeMond and confess sins to the public.

Option 2: Disappear from public for 5-7 years and then resurface at celebrity golf tournaments.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

bruce_wayne said:


> If I was LA's P.R. guy:
> 1. lay low for 9-12 mos.
> 2. Contact Greg LeMond, the gold standard of U.S. cycling, and do whatever to reach an amicable settlement.
> 3. Hold an emotional press conference with LeMond and confess sins to the public.
> ...


Lance would fire you so fast..haha. I get the feeling LA wants PR guys who tell him what he wants to hear only.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bruce_wayne said:


> If I was LA's P.R. guy:
> 1. lay low for 9-12 mos.
> 2. Contact Greg LeMond, the gold standard of U.S. cycling, and do whatever to reach an amicable settlement.
> 3. Hold an emotional press conference with LeMond and confess sins to the public.
> ...


I thought option 2 was to shoot the hostage.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Are his framed yellow jerseys the hostage?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

In that case:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

bruce_wayne said:


> 2. Contact Greg LeMond, the gold standard of U.S. cycling, and do whatever to reach an amicable settlement.


Yeah, I can hear that conversation right now. :lol:

And the follow-up:

"OK, Greg, I've gone and crapped in my hat. What do you want me to do next?"


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Lance would fire you so fast..haha.  I get the feeling LA wants PR guys who tell him what he wants to hear only.


I would agree. 


I think Pharmstrong only listens when his back is against the wall. Like the bonus money the insurance company wants back. LA's lawyers are trying to settle for less than 100% of the money. I have to admit I'm surprised that LA's lawyers are not fighting it and actually negotiating for a settlement. 

So the cracks in LA's armor continues to erode.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Who else here has a psychology degree?


Even if I did, remote diagnoses is very difficult I hear. This is just my 2 cents, FWIW.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> The only thing difficult about it is not spilling my beer while celebrating.
> 
> He's a waste of oxygen.


wasting good beer over Mr. Strong would be an unspeakable tragedy.................DON'T DO IT MAN!


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

Albanian midget porn? What? Uhh...oh, okay, nevermind


----------

